# What does this team need?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Guards*: Jason Kidd, Jason Terry, Rodrigue Beaubois, Dominique Jones, J J Barea, Greg Buckner, DeShawn Stevenson

*Forwards:* Caron Butler, Shawn Marion, Dirk Nowitzki, Ian Mahinmi

*Centers:* Tyson Chandler, Brendan Haywood, Alexis Ajinca

So realistically we need to look at what would get us out of the first round to the WCF and then we need to look at what we need to beat LA, Miami and Orlando.

I have a good feeling about getting to the WCF if we don't meet the Lakers earlier, we have a nice balanced team with good defense and good offense, who in the West worries you? Oklahoma City and Denver.

I think we need a Bruce Bowen kind of guy, clear out Barea, Buckner and Stevenson and try to find a lock down defender so if we do face LA or Miami we can somewhat hold down one of the Big Three


----------

